# NSW: 11/5 Wyong Creek Bass



## 2busyyakkin80 (Mar 6, 2011)

G'day all!!

Went & played with some Bass on Wyong Creek last Friday, launched at 7am & headed up to a heavily snagged area & managed a nice 34cm specimen, then headed to a crossing where you gotta get out, unload all your gear and drag the yak up & over the bank then repack the craft and continue the voyage upstream! Unfortunately I had a mishap slipping on my behind & smackin' the back of my head on a log but no long term damage was done! the log was ok too for those wondering! :lol: :lol: 
I guess I'd covered another km or so of water to land another 4 Bass

On the way back, my final catch was another 34cm Bass on a spinnerbait normally used on cod, this fish went hard! straight into a snag so I carefully worked the fish back out & into my craft 

A real heart-stopper when a good Bass snags up & your'e frantically but carefully trying to un-snag the bugger! 
I think I was lucky on this occasion! 8)

Cheers & happy fishin'!!


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow that is fantastic. I must get up there myself soon.


----------



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

It's not just 34cm it looks FAT. Lovely catch. Where the bloody hell is Wyong Ck?


----------



## ronston (Oct 21, 2008)

Thats a great bass mate, it looks like you where a long way up the creek.
Where did you launch from?



dru said:


> Where the bloody hell is Wyong Ck?


About 10mins north of Gosford.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Should be more lomandra in the world, nice photo.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Occulator said:


> Well done thanks for sharing. Been meaning to get up that way for awhile


Strangely enough, seems to have appeared on my list too now.


----------



## 2busyyakkin80 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, if you take the F3 Sparks Rd exit (northbound), go left then left again onto Hue Hue Rd, follow that to the end & turn right (Yarramalong Rd) go over the bridge & I usually park on the left, there's a public toilet there too. A yak trolley would be an advantage!! & just launch under the bridge, that's where my vessel capsized on the steep decline & all my gear went south!! 

well worth a try guys & some great scenery to take in as well!
Cheers!


----------



## 2busyyakkin80 (Mar 6, 2011)

Barrabundy said:


> Should be more lomandra in the world, nice photo.


True mate! & less balloon vine would help too! so many trees get choked to death by the stuff!


----------



## CeltA (Dec 27, 2007)

2busyyakkin80 said:


> Thanks guys, if you take the F3 Sparks Rd exit (northbound), go left then left again onto Hue Hue Rd, follow that to the end & turn right (Yarramalong Rd) go over the bridge & I usually park on the left, there's a public toilet there too. A yak trolley would be an advantage!! & just launch under the bridge, that's where my vessel capsized on the steep decline & all my gear went south!!
> 
> well worth a try guys & some great scenery to take in as well!
> Cheers!


not being smart or anything, but just followed your directions on google maps, & if coming from sydney it would be much easier\better to exit f3 at wyong rd, turning left onto old maitland rd, following that to the park where i figure you launch from. As it seems youve been going way to north, than following f3 back south again......unless im missing something...cheers. http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&tab=wl

anyway wd on the trip, im looking at getting up that way sometime....in yrs to come ive even thought of relocating up that way, time will tell..


----------



## 2busyyakkin80 (Mar 6, 2011)

haha thanks mate! yeah you would exit at Wyong Rd from Sydney, i forgot to mention Macca's F3 for Brekky though! :lol: which is what I usually do so forgot about the Wyong Rd option :? in this case Sparks Rd is your best option!

& yeah lookin' to move up that way myself in a couple of years (when i can afford to buy!) 

CHEERS!


----------

